

How to Update iPhone 2G with Firmware 3.1.2, Jailbreak and Carrier Unlock Guide - rkalla
http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/how-to-update-iphone-2g-with-firmware-3-1-2-jailbreak-and-carrier-unlock-guide/

======
rkalla
For the poor SOBs like me with 1st-gen iPhones that cannot install the new iOS
4 version, here is a guide to jailbreaking and unlocking Firmware 3.1.2 on
your phones. It's the best you'll get!

